
The Food Timeline - JumpCrisscross
http://www.foodtimeline.org
======
fauria
Marine phytoplankton could be added to that list:
[http://www.fastcoexist.com/1680062/plankton-the-most-
sustain...](http://www.fastcoexist.com/1680062/plankton-the-most-sustainable-
seafood)

------
jjp
6000 years between unlevened and yeast bread seems along time. I would have
expected naturally occurring yeast to have hastened this.

------
ljsocal
boy, the 19th and 20th century sure introduced a lot of crappy products thinly
disguised as food.

------
jkcl
Potentially a great resource.

------
dk8996
So cool thanks!

